# Experience Letter vs. Reference Letter



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

With my 189 visa app, is it enough to attach experience letter that i have from my company's HR mentioning my date of joining, designation and role description? OR it is necessary to get a reference letter from reporting manager?


----------



## nmrusho (Nov 10, 2013)

all are same...any one will go. No issue!


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

muhammad.bilal said:


> With my 189 visa app, is it enough to attach experience letter that i have from my company's HR mentioning my date of joining, designation and role description? OR it is necessary to get a reference letter from reporting manager?


Does the letter have at leas 10 of your roles/responsibilities mentioned in it? There is no hard-rule it should be 10, but its just my guess somewhere around 10 should be fine.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

muhammad.bilal said:


> With my 189 visa app, is it enough to attach experience letter that i have from my company's HR mentioning my date of joining, designation and role description? OR it is necessary to get a reference letter from reporting manager?


Experience letter states only the information that you said.

Skill letter says what are your skills, duties, roles in detail for at least 2 pages along with your critical details present on your experience letter.

The equation is Skill letter = Experience certificate + Technical/Skills/Duties performed datum.

If you produce only experience certificate, that is not even meeting ACS requirement as ACS itself would need Skill letter to evaluate the experience. That is the critical document of this visa called "Skilled Independent". Say, anyone could get experiene certificate in any field, but why do you nominate against particular ANZ code? To justify that you meet all skills that are part of that code as per "Australian standard".


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Does the letter have at leas 10 of your roles/responsibilities mentioned in it? There is no hard-rule it should be 10, but its just my guess somewhere around 10 should be fine.


VETASSESS mentioned to submit " the main five (5) duties undertaken".


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Experience letter states only the information that you said.
> 
> Skill letter says what are your skills, duties, roles in detail for at least 2 pages along with your critical details present on your experience letter.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, I have used employee reference on company letter for ACS and they cleared the experience. I am going to submit docs for visa app.


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Does the letter have at leas 10 of your roles/responsibilities mentioned in it? There is no hard-rule it should be 10, but its just my guess somewhere around 10 should be fine.


Yes, it is. So what I am getting is, I dont have to submit separate ref. letter with responsibilities signed by my manager... right?


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

muhammad.bilal said:


> Yes, it is. So what I am getting is, I dont have to submit separate ref. letter with responsibilities signed by my manager... right?


Like everybody else has mentioned - If your reference letter has the following information

1. Start and Finish Dates of Employment 
2. Description of Duties Performed 
3. Hours worked - Full time or Part time 
4. Country where Employment was completed 
5. Company Letterhead and signed by the author 

Then you are good to go and you do not need any other references/declarations from that company.


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi,

I have submitted my ACS. However, just noticed that by mistake, the following information were missing from the certificate that were issued by my employer.

>>1. Finish Dates of Employment : 
>>3. Hours worked - Full time or Part time 

Rest all are fine. ACS asked me to submit my marksheet transcript as additional documents but did not mention anything about my experience letter?
Is there any possibility for me to update the ACS now with the new experience letter along with the marksheet transcript or I should simply wait for them to communicate?


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi Bilal,

You may need to get amended your experience letter with minimum 5 skills u have utilized in your tenure. Normal experience letter may not be enough. You can submit now but later you may be asked by your CO to provide letter which highlight your skills and experience areas.

Good luck


----------

